# Going out jigging today



## dbucksr (Feb 20, 2014)

Heading out this morning to try out my new jigging rod/reel, Saragosa SW 5000 on a Trevala. Past two weeks the AJ bite has been great on jigs, hoping for a repeat. I'll post a report this evening to let ya'll know.
DBUCKSR


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Good luck!! Take a lot of pics for us who are stuck at work!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Yea, I'm jealous, stuck at work, watching fishing videos! WTH
Good luck and be safe


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

good luck! would be going out myself if i didnt have class and work


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

It's glass out there


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey if you go out tomorrow too lmk ;-)


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

good luck. catch a ling.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

How far out do you have to go for good jigging water?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Anything past 120 feet of water will produce well.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Thanks lobsterman, that's not too bad, I have a 22ft bay boat so just wondering.


----------



## dbucksr (Feb 20, 2014)

Limited on greater aj in 100 foot of water on a wreck in no time. Then came into 85-90 ft of water to another wreck and limited on lesser aj. Three of us on the boat and we loaded it up. Everything was caught on jigs.
Amberjack are definitely hungry, this was our 3rd trip in 3 weeks and we limited each time.
Get out there if you can.
dbucksr


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on the success! Jealous you got to go during the week. What jigs and color were you using if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Do you have any pics of the Lesser? Nice catching.


----------



## dbucksr (Feb 20, 2014)

We didn't slow down much for pictures. We were using butterfly jigs the lighter colored shiny jigs were the most productive. The darker ones were not doing very much for us.


----------



## dbucksr (Feb 20, 2014)

I did use a new Shimano Flat Fall jig and I really liked it, at least until I lost it. There are some nice big aj's with some fancy jewelry out there.


----------

